# Don’t forget the Puppy Bowl and Kitten Bowl today!



## debbie in seattle (Feb 4, 2018)

On the Animal Planet channel and the Hallmark Channel.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 4, 2018)

I hope they will air them on HULU tomorrow.  I do not regret cutting the cable, but there is still some stuff I miss.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> I hope they will air them on HULU tomorrow.  I do not regret cutting the cable, but there is still some stuff I miss.



Yes, me too. The Puppy Bowl is the only thing I miss. I don't have Hulu either, Netflix and Amazon are enough. After a while, I'll catch it on YouTube.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, me too. The Puppy Bowl is the only thing I miss. I don't have Hulu either, Netflix and Amazon are enough. After a while, I'll catch it on YouTube.



Right, you tube.   We recently quit Netflix, in favor of getting HBO through Amazon.  The cool thing is that Netflix will save our preferences for 10 months, so if we decide to switch back they will all be there.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> Right, you tube.   We recently quit Netflix, in favor of getting HBO through Amazon.  The cool thing is that Netflix will save our preferences for 10 months, so if we decide to switch back they will all be there.



That IS cool.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 4, 2018)

This yr's 'Puppy Bowl' on Animal PLanet all the dogs shown on show are available to be adopted.
Alas,one of the co-op apt building rules where I live is  NO PETS,so I'll enjoy myself just watching the dogs have fun Sue


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 4, 2018)

Kitten Bowl on Hallmark was 12 - 3, then they rerun it 3 - 6.
So cute!  My cat Bella watched for a few minutes, she usually ignores it. :laugh:

Beth Stern choked up when she turned over one of her fosters to a forever home.  But, as she said, that's the goal.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh! I'm watching Kitten Bowl V right now!


----------

